

Who's Afraid of a Big Bad Hacking Story? - aynlaplant
http://www.linuxinsider.com/story/Whos-Afraid-of-a-Big-Bad-Hacking-Story-75037.html

======
macros
I used to buy copies of 2600 at B&N, they currently carry nook editions.

[http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/2600-magazine-2600-magazine/...](http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/2600-magazine-2600-magazine/1104039139)

